# Doxie... Time To Clean Out Your Mailbox!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

I Can't reply to you PM because your mailbox is full (and you don't want me to do it here!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> I Can't reply to you PM because your mailbox is full (and you don't want me to so it here!
> 
> ...


Wow...didn't know that was possible.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only allowed 50 pm s , they have to 'check' each one and hit delete at the bottom


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes 
I wish you could click on all the ones you wanted deleted then delete
Doing it one by one is a pain Just takes to long

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Yes
> I wish you could click on all the ones you wanted deleted then delete
> Doing it one by one is a pain Just takes to long
> 
> Don


You can Don. There is a checkbox next to each message. Check all the one you want to delete, then click the delete button at the bottom.

You can also choose to Archive the messages, and the system will forward all the messages to your e-mail address, and then delete them from your Outbackers mailbox.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> Only allowed 50 pm s










Sheesh, don't think I've done 50 PM's in three years


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You can Don. There is a checkbox next to each message. Check all the one you want to delete, then click the delete button at the bottom.


There is also a link at the top that says "Select Read Messages" - it will check the box for all that you have read without having to check each one.









Happy Camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> You can Don. There is a checkbox next to each message. Check all the one you want to delete, then click the delete button at the bottom.


There is also a link at the top that says "Select Read Messages" - it will check the box for all that you have read without having to check each one.









Happy Camping!
[/quote]

Use this feature Hootbob...will save you a lot of effort.


----------

